# Who said you can't teach old dogs new tricks!!!



## Duennapoodles (Feb 23, 2011)

Noby is an 8 year old miniature poodle. He came to live with me 8 months ago from Holland. His owner passed away after being with each other since he was a baby. He flew over to Canada and into my waiting arms. He was one spoiled pet. But with a little bit of work he is doing Rally O. Today he went to his first trial and received qualifying marks both trials. He is going to the Purina National here in Toronto and we hope he will finish his novice title for Rally. Just so proud of him!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, cool! That's very exciting. Have you done Rally O before?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations all around! Your post put a big smile on my face--how neat that you're giving this boy a wonderful second chapter of his life.


----------



## Duennapoodles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, I did Rally last summer. We had 3 classes and I worked at home at it. I took my 3 year old mini in and he finished his Novice title in 3 tries. I was very happy about that. So I started to play around the house with Noby. Once they will sit and down the rest will fall into place.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go Nancy and Noby! That is wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I SO admire what you and Noby have accomplished together. Shows you when an innately good poodle has a good "champion" (_you_!), the sky's the limit. Really nice to hear about his success so far, best of luck in Toronto!


----------

